
Show HN: I built a web-ready synthesizer using WebAssembly and C++ - timdaub
https://youtu.be/QJ0k_Qa5VGI
======
timdaub
Hello! OP here. More details:

Blog post with some math: [https://timdaub.github.io/2020/02/19/wasm-
synth/](https://timdaub.github.io/2020/02/19/wasm-synth/)

Demo: [https://timdaub.github.io/wasm-synth/](https://timdaub.github.io/wasm-
synth/)

Source: [https://github.com/TimDaub/wasm-
synth](https://github.com/TimDaub/wasm-synth)

Feel free to ask me stuff!

